# Anyone up for helping on a swap in SLC?



## Guest (Jan 18, 2003)

We will be putting a jdm sr20 into my friends G20. Just wondering if anyone wants to kick it and help.


----------



## SentraStyles (Dec 31, 2002)

depends on where you are located?


----------



## JZK316 (Sep 18, 2002)

I'll come help ya man. Just let me know when and where.


----------



## BigD (Dec 16, 2002)

I would be glad to help for grunt labor or getting cold beers!  Otherwise, I am useless as a mechanic!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2003)

Its around 106th south I think, out past bangerter hwy. I will post up more info when the motor gets here.


----------



## Popeye (Aug 5, 2002)

Thats all the way across town, but I would be intrested in helping out and checking out some other local cars. Let me know when and if you need any tools.
Hey SentraStyles I would like to check out your car if your into getting together. There arn't many good S-ER's in SLC.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2003)

Yeah, it is a drive for me too, coming from Layton.

The motor is here, now we are just waiting on the car to be shipped down from Washington..


----------



## SentraStyles (Dec 31, 2002)

I wouldn't mind. I must see where my car is at though. I just ripped through my JWT clutch. Not impressed!!! 

Where are you guys at? what city?


----------



## Popeye (Aug 5, 2002)

I'm in SLC , Sugar House area to be exact, just south of I-80 off of 900 east. Let me know when you do your clutch, I'd like to see how much of a pain it is.
Calvin


----------



## JZK316 (Sep 18, 2002)

I'm in the Murray Area around 45th S and 11th E.


----------



## CarbonBlack200 (Apr 30, 2002)

When are you doing this swap? I'd like to see what you guys are doing cuz I will be doing same thing to my car in a month or two. I live close from Popeye's (300E I-80).


----------



## SentraStyles (Dec 31, 2002)

It is a pain in the ass... but it only takes a couple of hours. I just swapped to a JWT clutch and now I think I am going to go with a Nismo clutch and flywheel!


----------



## Popeye (Aug 5, 2002)

SentreStyles. You should come out and Autocross this season. Have you been out befgore? We need more sentras, mine is the only B13 out most of the time.


----------



## SentraStyles (Dec 31, 2002)

I am going to start autocrossing this year but I live really far away from Utah bro!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2003)

Nevermind. He pussed out and is paying phantom to put it in.


----------



## BigD (Dec 16, 2002)

kris said:


> *Nevermind. He pussed out and is paying phantom to put it in.  *


Damn! I wanted to drink beer and watch you fellas work!!


----------



## CarbonBlack200 (Apr 30, 2002)

BigD said:


> *Damn! I wanted to drink beer and watch you fellas work!!  *


You can do that when I do mine.


----------



## JZK316 (Sep 18, 2002)

CarbonBlack200 said:


> *You can do that when I do mine. *


Wooohooo!


----------



## BigD (Dec 16, 2002)

*OUTSTANDING!!!* 

btw--anyone with jack stands and a spring compressor what to trade the install for beer? I need to paint calipers and install springs in a couple of months and have the mechanical knowledge of a honda owner!


----------



## Popeye (Aug 5, 2002)

Call me up, I love Beer!! Oh, and I have a garage.


----------



## BigD (Dec 16, 2002)

Popeye said:


> *Call me up, I love Beer!! Oh, and I have a garage. *


Works for both of us! Maybe I'll even learn a thang or two. 

Were you at the last all Nissan meet? One of the turbo'ed sentras?


----------



## CarbonBlack200 (Apr 30, 2002)

Thanks Calvin, My garage is such a POS so I'm pretty sure it's going to collapse when I lift the engine. I don't care about the garage, but I don't want my car to be safe. hahaha I'll call you up for sure. 
BigD, when you get your springs, let me know. I got jackstands and spring compressor.


----------



## JZK316 (Sep 18, 2002)

I have a lift I can use but no spring compressor.


----------



## CarbonBlack200 (Apr 30, 2002)

JZK316 said:


> *I have a lift I can use but no spring compressor. *


 You,, You have a lift!!!???


----------



## JZK316 (Sep 18, 2002)

I work at Masa Auto Fashion and can use the lift anytime I want. So yes I do.


----------



## CarbonBlack200 (Apr 30, 2002)

JZK316 said:


> *I work at Masa Auto Fashion and can use the lift anytime I want. So yes I do. *


You're lucky. Is it performance shop or something?


----------



## JZK316 (Sep 18, 2002)

Kinda of, he sells more stuff for looks than he does performance. But every now and then we sell a performance part.


----------



## BigD (Dec 16, 2002)

I actually already have the springs, but was going to wait until spring to intall. Looks like I could have done it a month ago!


----------



## Popeye (Aug 5, 2002)

*Springs*

Big D. Sounds like we should all get together at the lift and do it there, if thats not a problem with the shop. Talk to JZK316 and make sure its not going to be a problem. I can bring tools if you need them. It would be cool to all get together and hangout on a Sat. or Sunday.Let me know what you think, we should do it soon though, I have a bit of work to do on my own car before the first event.

And no my car is not turbo. I didn't find out about the meet untill after that weekend.


----------



## BigD (Dec 16, 2002)

This weekend is no good for me, but any weekend after is perfect. Just got the eibach sportlines!!

Damn! It's nice to know people with skills!

btw---I am guessing that I will need to get the car re-aligned after the install?


----------



## Popeye (Aug 5, 2002)

The weeked after would be good for me.Talk to JZK316 and find out if its cool to use the lift.

With strut suspension you need to align the car any time you remove the struts. It sucks but thats the way it goes. The best place is town that I know of is a place called Val's. Its on third west and about 3400 south. Look it up in the phone book. They will set the car up anyway you want it, if you ask. It's sortof a ghetto looking shop but there alignment equipment is really good.

Ask JZ if they have a compressor at there shop if you talk to him.


----------



## JZK316 (Sep 18, 2002)

No we don't and no tools too. For working on my camaro I'm bring down all my own tools.


----------



## BigD (Dec 16, 2002)

So, we are good for Sat. or Sun.? I have a 2-3 hours I could do this on either day.


----------



## Popeye (Aug 5, 2002)

Sounds like we should just do it at my house, we won't have a lift but I do have a compressor. Sat. would be better for me. Anyone who wants to come over is more than welcome.


----------



## BigD (Dec 16, 2002)

Sat. sounds good, but I won't know for sure until Thursday afternoon. How long should it take? Should I bring the write-up on the springs from a l t i m a . n e t?


----------



## Popeye (Aug 5, 2002)

I would think we could have it done in a couple of hours. If we can get a few people to help it would go a lot faster. CarbonBlack said he was intrested in helping, and I'll try to find a few more people, if there available. Bring what ever info you have on the springs and the car, it shoud be fairly easy, just takes time.


----------



## CarbonBlack200 (Apr 30, 2002)

*I'm in*

Yes, it is so much easier and faster if we have more people. We can do the Sentra/200SX suspension work fairly quick, but I've never done the L31 Altima so it could take a little longer. But I'm pretty sure we can get it done. I'll contact my friend to see if he can come. I know he'll be happy to join us if he's not busy.


----------



## JZK316 (Sep 18, 2002)

I'll help, I have nothing planned for sat. so just send me a email to were we are going to do this.


----------



## BigD (Dec 16, 2002)

It all sounds good. I am about 85% sure I won't have a conflict on Saturday (I may have to work). I will keep you posted. Saturday evening is definately out. Griz tix with the wifey.


----------



## BigD (Dec 16, 2002)

Question---Is anyone else planning on doing any installs or maintainance when we get together to install my springs? If I am an only, then we may want to reschedule for Saturday the 15th or Sunday the 16th. I am still about 85% sure I won't have to work this Saturday, but won't know until this evening (I will post first thing on Friday morning).

Let me know, fellas!

Sean


----------



## JZK316 (Sep 18, 2002)

I not planning to do any work. Unless my Chevolegs go out on my way over there.  Its not that long of walk for me anyways.


----------



## BigD (Dec 16, 2002)

*I'M SCREWED!* 


I have to work tomorrow...I really want these springs on, too! 

I have the beer ready to chill and everything! ISHT!!

What are the odds of this happening next Sat.?

Popeye---where is your shop located?


----------



## Popeye (Aug 5, 2002)

Big D, It's not a shop it's my house. We should be able to do it next Sat. I don't have any plans sofar. Keep in touch and try to give me a little notice, here's my e-mail address. 
[email protected] 

So were calling it off for Sat. then. If anyone wants to just hangout or go for a drive on Sun. e-mail me tonight of tomorrow.
Later,
Calvin


----------



## CarbonBlack200 (Apr 30, 2002)

No problem. I should be able to do it next weekend too. I just have to hope I don't get any crazy homework next weekend.


----------



## JZK316 (Sep 18, 2002)

I'm still good.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2003)

Did someone mention beer?
 Count me in. I'll just meet up with Yosuke beforehand.


----------



## BigD (Dec 16, 2002)

Sat. early is good for me. I just need directions.


----------



## BigD (Dec 16, 2002)

So, we are set. Calvin's at 11-11:30 for springs (and whatever anybody else has). Plus a beer or 12!


----------



## BigD (Dec 16, 2002)

*THANKS, AGAIN!*

Thanks again (to carbonblack, paulb, and popeye) for the help this weekend with the springs. Car is riding nice now and wifey isn't too upset!


----------



## JZK316 (Sep 18, 2002)

I would have come but I was asleep. Maybe next time.


----------



## CarbonBlack200 (Apr 30, 2002)

*Re: THANKS, AGAIN!*



BigD said:


> *Thanks again (to carbonblack, paulb, and popeye) for the help this weekend with the springs. Car is riding nice now and wifey isn't too upset! *


I'm glad to hear that you're happy with your springs. Your car is looing tight too! I coulnd't help much, but it was fun. I hope I'll see you this weekend at SCCA.


----------



## BigD (Dec 16, 2002)

You did more than me! I was too busy drinking! :cheers: 

I plan on coming Sat., but it all depends on my cai (cold alcohol intake) the night before!


----------



## Popeye (Aug 5, 2002)

If your talking about coming to the race its Sunday. 
Hope to see you out!


----------

